# A Sir Dilbert Lickbath History…as requested :)



## lilspaz68

*A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

I first heard of the little guy from a post on a Canadian rescue and rehoming board. He had brought home a 2 week baby and once it was home decided he couldnâ€™t kill him. Instead he syringefed and stimulated the little thing to eliminate. It lived in a 1 gallon bucket. Since I had a lot of rats here I just let this one alone, since I was sure someone would help out. On a gut feeling I emailed the guy almost a week later to make sure all was okay. No one had contacted him and he told me that he couldnâ€™t keep him any longer and was going to set the 3 week old baby â€œfreeâ€ in the woods that weekend. It was Thursday night!!! I emailed saying I would take the baby and we determined that the little thing was male. Sighâ€¦With a mostly girl establishment here, I decided that I would take him in, feed him up ,get him weaned and healthy and then rehome him. Yeah right!!!! As soon as I met him I was wrapped around those tiny paws.

On the way home this little guy was eating and popcorning around the Tupperware carrier, playing with my handsâ€¦not hiding and nervous like any normal baby. I soon learned that Dilbert was far from â€œnormalâ€.

Just home, I get my first Dilbert Lickbath









Dilly always wants to be out









The next day I weighed him and he was a whopping 31 grams!!









I caught the now infamous Zombie picâ€¦I seriously thought he should apply as an extra for the next zombie movie. LOL. I called this â€œI Smell Your Brains!â€









Enough play I am sleepy









Mmmmâ€¦breakfast









My little man starts to grow up
Hereâ€™s my wannabe dumbo on my friendâ€™s shoulder









Dilbert looooved to play and handwrestle, heâ€™d stop eating at the promise of a play sessionâ€¦.heehee
Wheeeee!!!â€¦more!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Someone had fun behind the pillow, my little carrot stealer









Grooming in my lap









Tug of war with the lettuce









Is that the camera? Must pose!









Uncle, uncle, uncle!!!









I was home sick one day, and he crawled into my hand so I could stroke him and then he â€œdiedâ€









Roaring at the scary horse









Oooh mommy thatâ€™s the spot!!









Dilly thinks heâ€™s a remote









Recuperating from his neuter









A young man, Dilbert still plays









Dillylicious starts to meet his harem








Even at 14 months now, he still bounces, popcorns and wrestles 









He loves his girls


----------



## Nazarath

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

*That is such a great story!! he is so handsome!!!! I can't get over how they grow no?? love all the pics lol. *


----------



## Alyssa_Rat

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

OMG hes just adurable!!! i love pictures number 4 and 14!! im a zombi maniac ((its an odd obsetion)) so he just makes a perfect Zombi!! and the sleeping pic... he cant look any more perfect!!! 
I want him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hilli

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

awww.that's such a cute story.and the cute little guy isn't that bad either


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

That makes me all warm and fuzzy! What a gorgeous little boy!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

awww he is and was adorable. =] made me smile..


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Oops. Forgot to post this too...


----------



## Alyssa_Rat

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Awww!!!!!!!!!! i could eat him all up!!!!!!!!!! 
hmmm my rats never realy play with me outside the cage.. TempleTon will always go back inside his cage if he wants to play, but there was the one time were i got him to play one short hand wrestle and fetch ((or more like chase)).. and accationaly i can get Alyssa to do her lil popcorn spaz  
But Dilbert is just so adorable and funny... looks like hes got a nice personality there also :wink:


----------



## sonoma

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

What a sweetie! Those baby pictures are way too cute!


----------



## Inesita

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Aw, he's uber cute!


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

aww so cute i wish my rats wuld let me take pics


----------



## christina

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

omg he is so adorable!!! when you scritch his belly he looks like he's laughing haha thats amazing! lucky mommy you are!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

awwwww how cute.


----------



## renay

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Omg. I never want kids, I just want baby rats lol.


----------



## simbakitten

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

truely one of the sweetest rats i have EVER seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaylaface

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Oh he is so cute! If you ever decide you don't want him..... lol


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

aw, what a lovely story.
dilbert is sooo cute! <3


----------



## CaptainFlow

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Adorable photos!
I love the zombie photo, he looks just like he's coming to get you!
And the carrot stealer- his expression is perfectly "what? What carrot? Oh, THIS carrot? Yeah, um, this is mine now. Please?" And I love the introduction photos- Girl on left: oh my, have you been working out? Girl on right: Back off girlfriend, I saw him first! Dilbert: Ladies, there's no need, um, what are you... um, there's plenty enough... um, mommy, heeelp!


----------



## Macabri

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *



renay said:


> Omg. I never want kids, I just want baby rats lol.


I'll second that!


----------



## mollylovesherrat

*Re: A Sir Dilbert Lickbath Historyâ€¦as requested *

Awww, that was so cutteeee. =^-^=


----------

